# Hammond Organ identification help please



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Is this an A-100 (or one of the A-100 series)? Anyone?










Pete


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks an A-101 as shown here: A-100

One of the more knowledgeable Hammond guys might chime in, though...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Walnut A100 ... grab it if it's a good price ...same guts as a B3.....none of the wear. Find the serial on the plate on the back and you can find the age and if it has the dreaded foam ..... 

Model listings The Hammonds

My rig at home


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. I missed it. It was already gone by the time I got home. $600 in mint condition (damn!)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

eric_b said:


> A-100
> .



My buddies/ band mate's site


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey! Hey! I gotta be stereo with that too.
What are you doing with those twin stacks of Leslie speakers?
That's incredible! I've never seen, definitely haven't heard, anything like this.
I had the biggest wood Leslie for a while for my guitar, just a deal I couldn't refuse.
I'm assuming the bottoms are a fifteen or eighteen inch bass speaker,
with the rotating speakers and horns on top. Beautiful! 

I know home organs are going for nothing nowadays.
Even I got a big, mint condition Thomas Organ, with bench, original 96 page manual,
and a big box full of music, for $20 through Kijiji. I gave her 25.
The reason I'm getting into this is because Thomas Organ invented the wah-wah pedal,
and that's what Jimi Hendrix used first. Bands like the Doors used organs like this,
and rock bands first started using the bass pedals onstage for using your feet.
But the best thing about Hammond Organs is their three-spring reverb system.
If you can install one of those in your guitar amplifier you won't get spring noise,
jumping around on plywood box stages, and if you have to kick your amp real hard,
it makes the sound of long distance rumbling thunder.
Kick in some 9-volt distortion, phasing and flanging, and you can rub your strings
with your finger sideways, starting gently at the bridge and moving up the strings,
sounding just like a steam locomotive coming through the wall at you.
When I was doing this in Niagara Falls at The American and Bridge Hotels,
both by the border across from the train station, people would get up and look around,
or jump up startled. I had one waitress complain about drinks being spilled, even if she was laughing.
That effect got me gigs, especially in country bands. 
"John, I'm going to ask you to kick your amp for certain songs, if that's okay".
"No, no, I don't want to kick it". The Redmere Soloist, custom built in Scotland. $2,700 in 1977.
A Marshall pre-amp and 120 watt Marshall power, with a Fender Twin pre-amp, and a Vox AC30 style,
just boosted in volume to blend. Built in phase, flange, others, very deep and adjustable all in one box.
What was so bad that reading about it in trade magazines, starting as a demonstration ensemble,
built to advertise their newest invention, moving contact switches that were totally silent,
letting you switch from the Marshall stack, Fender Twin and Vox AC 30 they used for the ensemble,
with a '58 Les Paul and '64 Fender Stratocaster to try through them.
They advertised this switching as "Jimi Hendrix in a box". That sounded so bad I really wanted to try it,
and I got lucky, the North American distributor being in Burlington. He let me visit and plug in my guitar
when the first prototype toured North America, and let me have my pick of the five that came over later.
The first record I heard using one of these combination sounds was David Bowies' "Let's Dance".
That big floating, pulsating sound before the chorus, "and when I say, I will run with you", is not a synth
or any kind of organ. It had to be a Redmere, the only way I could reproduce it, exactly.
When I played at The Lion Tavern in Port Dalhousie, I remember it more for this,
people starting to clap when I stuck my foot out to switch sounds. It was freaking me out too.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

John Watt said:


> Hey! Hey! I gotta be stereo with that too.
> What are you doing with those twin stacks of Leslie speakers?
> That's incredible! I've never seen, definitely haven't heard, anything like this.


A rare combo for sure. One is 31H dated 1949. The other I built from scratch. They both have 15" field coil speakers( pre premanent magnet speakers in them)


----------

